# Skew Sharpening Jig for 1x42 Belt Sander



## TonyL (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Folks: I just bought a Kalamazoo 1x42 belt sander. I have seen some amazing skew chisel sharpening results. Anyone know of a jig that holds the chisel a the correct angle?

Thank you.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

TonyL said:


> Hi Folks: I just bought a Kalamazoo 1x42 belt sander. I have seen some amazing skew chisel sharpening results. Anyone know of a jig that holds the chisel a the correct angle? Thank you.


I would be interested also. I just bought a 1X30" for sharpening my parting tools and skew chisels.
Tom


----------



## TonyL (Mar 14, 2014)

I haven't found any so far, but they have to exist (I hope )


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Do a google on home made sharpening jigs for lath tools, it will bring up tons of pictures and sites.

Just a word of caution, when sharpening on a machine, don't let the tool get hot, if it gets hot enough to change color it is ruined. I keep my finger close to the end being sharpened, if it is too hot for my finger it should be cooled before any further contact to the sharpening surface.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you. It may also be a case of elevating it on some type of home made stand. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 14, 2014)

I did learn from Kalamazoo technical support that the small 3 x 3 work table can be removed. This _should_ make it compatible with the wolverine sharpening system.


----------

